
I made a text-based zombie survival mmorpg - zapoco
https://www.zapoco.com
======
zapoco
Hi All, you may be interested in Zapoco, text-based browser game I created.
Set in a zombie apocalyptic setting where you can build and upgrade
safehouses, train, scavenge, fight other players, trade and do a bunch of
other cool stuff.

I built it to be fully browser based lets you play from any device with a web
browser for free, no downloads or personal details required!

I've been working incredibly hard over the past few months on this, and am
very proud of what I've been able to accomplish with it, and I hope for some
of you to be able to play it and enjoy it as much as I enjoyed making it! I'll
also gladly address any comments, questions, criticism, concerns, or anything
else you may have (I apologize if this isn't allowed to be posted here, if
it's not, feel free to remove it). Thank you.

